

Ask HN: Career opportunities with Haskell? - sz

I've fallen in love with this language and writing in anything else just doesn't feel right.<p>How valued are Haskell programmers in the "real world"?  How do you think this will change?
======
Tim_M
Haskell is such a great language and it's a real shame that not many companies
see it's advantages. There was recently a discussion on haskell-cafe[1] about
it's lack of adoption in industries other than finance.

Haskell is perfectly suited for critical systems: I've seen job postings for
C++ programmers for air traffic control systems which I think could really do
with haskell's type safety.

In recent years however haskell performance and library availability has made
it suitable for general high level programming like web development for
example[2][3].

[1]<http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.haskell.cafe/78651>

[2]<http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Web>

[3][http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Applications_and_libraries/We...](http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Applications_and_libraries/Web_programming)

------
adulau
I suppose you already looked at:

<http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell_in_industry>

Haskell is used for quantitative analysis and especially in the finance
market. OCaml is also used in various "finance" companies.

------
mrjbq7
Wall Street seems to desire Haskell skills. Saw a posting from Allston Trading
looking for Haskell/Erlang/C developers.

[http://cufp.org/jobs/haskellerlangc-developers-high-
frequenc...](http://cufp.org/jobs/haskellerlangc-developers-high-frequency-
trading)

------
trimber
For anyone looking for a Haskell job, this was recently submitted:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1608147> I'm also under the impression
that functional languages are just generally used more extensively in the
financial(high frequency trading for example) sector than in other areas.

------
keefe
come on now, have you ever fallen in love with a phillips head screwdriver?

~~~
kevbin

      module Comment where
    
      import Control.Exception (assert)
    
      class Loveable thing where
        loves :: Person -> thing -> Bool
    
      instance Loveable ScrewDriver where
        _ `loves` PhillipsHead = False
    
      instance Loveable ProgrammingLanguage where
        Me `loves` Haskell = True
        TheOtherGuy `loves` Haskell = True
        _ `loves` _ = False
    
      data ScrewDriver = FlatHead | PhillipsHead | Torx
      data ProgrammingLanguage = Haskell | Lisp | Scheme 
      data Person = You | Me | TheOtherGuy
    
      implies a b = if a then assert True b else assert True True
    
      argument person = (not (person `loves` PhillipsHead)) `implies` (not (person `loves` Haskell))
    
      check a = mapM (print . a) [You, Me, TheOtherGuy]
    
     Comment> check argument
     True
     False
     False

~~~
mahmud
Respect.

~~~
keefe
lol much respect

